# اريد صنع طائرة هليكوبتر



## ansarysa (15 فبراير 2011)

اريد عمل طائرة هليكوبتر بمكونات سهلة وبسيطه

واريد معرفة مكونات الطائرة الهليكوبتر


----------



## عرب نجد (17 فبراير 2011)

1مفك مربع+لوح خشب+ مركى واستكانة شاهي وروق


----------



## مهندس مصر (22 فبراير 2011)

هل من إجابة على السؤال ؟


----------



## خالد الهيدان (23 فبراير 2011)

أنا مثلك ودي والله اصنع طائرة هليكوبتر بس كل ماأستشير أحد يضحك على والي يرد بجديه يقول أنتبه على نفسك والله أن سويتها بتروح فيها وبسراحه محتار وش رايك


----------



## فهد الثاني (6 مارس 2011)

يا اخي العزيز . مشروع صنع طائرة مروحية مو قضية سهلة على ما اعتقد .انا حاليا اقدم ماجستير في تركيا حول معرفة القوى التي تحتاجها المروحيات الروبوتية لكي تطير وتسيطر على نفسها من دون الحاجة الى شخص يسيطر عليه ,, انا هم كنت مثلك اكول باجر راح اسوي مروحية بس الشغلة تحتاج تركيز وتجارب ووقت وتفرغ وقبلها كلها ايمان بالله تعالى واني ابشرك روح من هسه مروحيتك اللي راح تسويها بيدك جاهزه خلال وقت قياسي واتركك من الذين يحاولون تخذيلك والله يوفقك ,, سلالالالام


----------



## محمود صالح12 (13 أبريل 2011)

انا زايك عاوز حد يغرفني اعمل طائرة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عبدالستار3 (11 يونيو 2011)

كيف ممكن نصنع طيارة هيليكوبتر من الخشب والحديد وادوات بسيطة باقل تكلفة لاني شفت زي هيك طيارة عملها واحد صيني


----------



## المخترع العربي1 (23 يونيو 2011)

بدي اعلمك كيف تصنع طائرة هليكوبتر بسيطه جدا جدا 

1- احضر قلم حبر واحضر مروحة وخشبة خفيفة وقوية 

2- اثقب القلم من الجهتين وادخل مطاطة مقطوعة داخلها 

3- اربط الجهة الاولى للمطاطة بالخشبة والجهة الثانية بالمروحة 

4 - لف المطاطة باتجاه عقارب الساعة 30 مرة ثم ارمي الطائرة ستطير لا محالة 
ملاحظة: ضع زيت زيتون تحت الثقب الذي توجد عليه المروحة 


ارجو ان تعجبك وشكرا


----------



## KAKI007 (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان ممكن تتصل باحد العراقيين منذ فترة قليلة صنع طائرة هليكوبتر بمواد محلية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DJ5NI2cu6Y


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (11 يوليو 2011)

طائرة الهليكوبتر هي طائرة توضيحية سهلة الفهم ولكن من حيث التصنيع ذات دقة متناهية
الهليكوبتر تمتلك القابلية على ((الحومhovering)) الذي لا يتوفر في باقي الطائرات : و هو نظام يجعل الهليكوبتر لها القابلية على الوقوف في الجو من دون الحركة و هذا العمل تقوم به (main and trial roter) المروحتين الامامية و الخلفية اي عكس دوران المروحتين 
و الهليكوبتر يكون طيرانها في ارتفاعات محدودة لايزيد عن 1000 متر 
و طائرة الهليكوبتر من نوع sub sonic
و هنالك كلام كثير لان الهليكوبتر بحر من المعلومات
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 يوليو 2011)

يمكنك نع طائره هليكوبتر بشكل بسيط ولكن ليس كما تتخيلون بانظمتها المعقده ومعداتها الكبيره اقصد ليس بالمعنى المعروف للطائره فيمكن صنع مجسم عادى ذو هيكل من الالمونيوم المدعم ومقعد واحد او مقعدين ومحرك ذو قوه حصانه جيده ومروحه مخصصه لغرض الطيران العمودى يمكنك البحث على اليوتيوب لترى انواع جميله وشيقه من هذا النوع من الطائرات الهليكوبتر


----------



## المقدسي2011 (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكورر يا طيب


----------



## khalid most (18 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مثلك اريد تصنيع طائرة هليكوبتر


----------



## kaaoda (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يا استاذ هل انت تريد صنع مروحية لاسلكية ام مروحية تطير بك؟


----------



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_تصحيح بسيط للاخ حيدر_
_طائره الهيلوكوبتر يمكن ان تصل الي ارتفاع 6000متر أو يزيد كما يمكن ان تفوق سرعتها 250كلم/ساعه_
_هذه الخصائص البسيطه هي عن طائره الهيلوكوبتر mi-17 الروسيه (هذه ه الطائره التي تخصصت بها) _


----------



## منتصرحميدان (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يوجد برنامج يساعد على صناعة الطائر العمودية كما توجد مافات pdf تساعد على معرفة الابعاد الحقيقية للقطع 
اما بخصوص المحركة فيتم اخيباره ب واسطة الاوزان التى توضع اوتحمل عليه وهو مثبت على اطراف حوامل معدنية بها مجارى حرة الحركة وتكون هذه الحوامل مثبتة على ومتجهه الى اعلى ثم يوضع المحرك وبعد ذلك توضع المرمحة ويكون اسفل المحرك هنالك شناكل لتحميل الاوزان التى يستطيع المحرك رفعها ملحوظة عند بداية تشغيل المحرك يبد بلارتفاع الى اعلى وبعد الانتها من معرفة الحمولة النهائية يتم وضع المحرك داخل هيكل الطائرة وذلك بعد قياس وزن الهيكل وهو فارغ وذلك لتحديد الحمولة النهائية للطائرة ويكون ذلك استنادا 
لحمولة المحرك


----------



## م ط عراقي (20 نوفمبر 2012)

يا اخوان اني اريد مساعده ارجوكم في تصميم برنامج تحكم بريبوت


----------

